# Need some advice for seek jobs



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all

I am Aussies who is working in Japan and will be back Australia Jun 2012, I have worked in a world's leading chemical company for about 5 years.
The only question is the experience which I got from my overseas is usefull for my seeking jobs in Australia? or is the overseas experience could be accept?

Regards& Cheers

Ben


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends on an employer but Aussie employers generally do not care too much about your overseas experience. This might vary depending on industry. I am not familiar with yours but I would generally not expect them to show much interest in experience from Japan. 

You might want to try calling some recruitment agencies such as Chandler Macleod, Adecco, Manpower, Hays, Julia Ross or Kelly Services and have a chat with them.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

Dexter said:


> It depends on an employer but Aussie employers generally do not care too much about your overseas experience. This might vary depending on industry. I am not familiar with yours but I would generally not expect them to show much interest in experience from Japan.
> 
> You might want to try calling some recruitment agencies such as Chandler Macleod, Adecco, Manpower, Hays, Julia Ross or Kelly Services and have a chat with them.


Thanks for your kindly advice, it's really usefull for me,I will contact them


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello there, I have actually found different when it comes to overseas experience many employers value what you can contribute to their organisation. Obviously it really does depend on your industry yes but any experience especially global is valued. If you have anymore questions feel free to check out our FAQ - Jobs Online Australia - FAQs for Jobaroo


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you try checking the related openings for your profession Seek or Careerone website ?

If not, please do so you will get the potential employers in OZ for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Dexter said:


> It depends on an employer but Aussie employers generally do not care too much about your overseas experience. This might vary depending on industry. I am not familiar with yours but I would generally not expect them to show much interest in experience from Japan.
> 
> You might want to try calling some recruitment agencies such as Chandler Macleod, Adecco, Manpower, Hays, Julia Ross or Kelly Services and have a chat with them.


I have a different experience to what Dexter mentions above and most likely because of exposure to more specialised industries. In my experience exmployers value highly experienced and competent individuals regardless of location. This usually applies to industry sectors where a high level of qualification or skill is required. If you have recognised qualifications, experience in specialist areas and have been employed by reputable organisations I think they would be interested. The important component here would be making sure that the processes and practices you use are at industry standard.

John


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Actually my experience is also different than some posts above and having spent the last five years in Japan you were probably exposed to the recent transformation efforts underway in the country to increase the value-added nature of the industry. Those experiences (not knowing the specific company you worked for) should provide you some unique insights and skill-sets that could be well valued in Australia. So long as you can transfer your qualifications, having organised references for your time overseas and have a targeted plan once you arrive in Australia re: company, position and how you achieve that plan then you should succeed. 

All the best!

Daniel 
australiaeuropeconnect


----------

